# Looking to fish next Sunday the 15th



## jbawcum (Jul 28, 2013)

The GF and I are coming down to Galveston sat night for a conference that week and I would like to get her on the water. I don’t mind paying our share or even if you’re a charter, feel free to reach out. She lacks experience, so bottom fishing for bulls, or sharks nearshore may be a great option. I’m a Fisherman and just looking to get her some exposure. Gimme a holler gents!
8305708947


----------



## jbawcum (Jul 28, 2013)

Can’t figure out how to edit on my phone 😂. Meant that I expect to pay and am very ok with that. I can bring gear down if need be also, thanks again


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

contact oilfiled outkasts in freeport. they can hook you up


----------



## Robalo2220 (Jul 17, 2013)

Captain JD too 3rd coast Charters. 713 446 2362 Text them


----------

